
Solar industry facing devastating 800% tax increase - vezycash
http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/solar-industry-budget-2017-800-per-cent-tax-increase-green-renewable-energy-a7618191.html
======
Pica_soO
Its a quite familiar pattern by now: A group lobbys to the state, the state
hits on the competitor group or drafts laws, that "create" Buisness, by
punishing old, but working, infrastructure/products.

If there ever was a mafia. I kind of respect the early bill gates, for trying
not to get involved in this "buisness".

------
yellow_viper
This is obviously terrible news, but Britain isn't really known for its sun.
Most of our renewable energy comes from wind.

[http://www.gridwatch.templar.co.uk/](http://www.gridwatch.templar.co.uk/)

(it's not very windy today. This usually sits at 10-15%)

~~~
undersuit
I don't see how bringing up the lackluster amount of solar energy Britain
receives is supposed to relieve the effects of a tax increase.

~~~
yellow_viper
Just stating that it'd be a much problem if this was wind. Most days in
Britain are overcast anyway. Rains 200-250 days a year where I am

